# HOW TO PASS the CCNA exam



## mojo_jojo

Hey guys, any tip on how to pass the CCNA exam? :smile:


----------



## Cellus

Study both the INTRO and ICND portions of CCNA. Definitely consider picking up the study books for both sections from Cisco Press and learn them inside and out. Get very familiar with the routing and routed protocols - know even the little things, because they do ask in the exam. Also, get some hands-on on IOS and know how to program a switch and router, either by getting your hands on some actual Cisco hardware (lots of people like to buy them cheap and used off of eBay or a supplier and assemble their own DIY network with PCs and everything, or if you're lucky get some hands-on in something like an actual Cisco lab) and/or use something like Boson NetSim for CCNA (a virtual Cisco network simulator designed for use for the CCNA).

Basically, know INTRO and ICND from the Cisco Press books inside and out, and get as much hands-on as possible (be able to program switches and routers to do hand-stands and do tricks for you). I highly recommend you take an actual Cisco Networking Academy Program taught by a CCAI (and of course recognized by Cisco), as they will provide you well and give you all the hands-on and everything. And then, on-top of that, do some self-study. This may sound like overkill, but it truly isn't - the CCNA is not easy and by leaps and bounds is far more difficult than any CompTIA or Microsoft cert of a comparable level. However, it is definitely oh so worth it. :wink:


----------



## mojo_jojo

Thanks so very mucho ma men :grin:

Actually I'm taking up the cisco academy program and I plan to take up the exam maybe next year... I'll definitely consider your advise. 

Thanks again man...


----------



## petronius

Cisco has ratcheted up the content of the CCNA exam over the last year. Salaries have gone up $20k/yr in some areas to reflect its difficulty. Don't underestimate this test.

Good luck :smile:


----------

